# Ugh - this poor puppy



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Check out the picture with the little cream colored dog.

It's a "mini goldendoodle" - just look how short his tail has been docked. I'm sure he's a sweet puppy, but he just looks like a scruffy mutt to me--not a "designer dog". 

*sigh*


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He has to have something else in him.. look how his ears stick up!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's a very good point, Fluffyspoos. Maybe he's part Jack Russell or something.

There's also a "bichon poo" in there somewhere. Is that not the most pointless mix of all the so-called designer dogs? LOL


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

*le sigh* I seen some byb the other day advertising goldendoodle pups for $1000....utterly ridiculous, I pity the fool that buys them.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol bichon-poo, yeah, that's a pretty pointless breed. Why not just get one or the other?


----------

